# Oglethorpe Co Land for lease



## blsoutdoors (Sep 18, 2008)

I've got 1,000 acres of hunting land for lease in Oglethorpe Co. Has 2 creeks that run through it. Has lots of Mature hardwoods and it also has a 25 acre pond on it. Has great deer hunting with lots of deer and loads of turkey also.
I am looking for someone that wants to keep a long term lease. If you are interested then please call me at (229)995-5793 or (229)669-7419 or you can email me at  blsoutdoors@yahoo.com
Thank you,
Bernie


----------



## Hunter Haven (Sep 18, 2008)

email sent..


----------



## fishnjay (Sep 20, 2008)

I would be interested.  What are the particulars?


----------



## blsoutdoors (Sep 20, 2008)

There are several people asking about it now and some have went out to look it over and I'm waiting on some replies. If you would like you may go out and look at the property also.
Let me know and I'll get you the directions.
There is nothing special that you have to do to lease this land. Just be the first one paying.


----------



## honestjim (Sep 21, 2008)

what price range


----------



## blsoutdoors (Sep 22, 2008)

It is $13.00 per acre and your insurance is included in that also.


----------



## blsoutdoors (Sep 29, 2008)

Land has been leased. Thank you all for who has responded.


----------

